# Snow Blower for a deck?



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

We live in Crested Butte, CO, and get 200"+ average snowfall each season. It's not uncommon to get 6"-12" or better with each storm. We replaced the ground level small older deck to our home with a new 700sf ground level deck with side posts and railing to keep the dogs in, and to enjoy the views of the mountains even during the winter. 

Therefore, we like keeping the deck free of snow which can be time consuming and challenging, especially with the snow shed from portions of the roof. As you know, letting the snow sit for long causes it to ice up making it much harder to remove. The deck is made of Trex planking. The text book answer from Trex, and even snow blower vendors is to not use a snow blower on the deck. I suspect vendors are worried about customer service complaints if a snow blower damages the deck planking.

I first conducted a forum seach for help on this topic, but wasn't able to find anything so I'm asking for your thoughts and suggestions. I'm considering the Toro Power Clear 518ZE 18" w/electric start (Extension cord required).

https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Toro-38473-Snow-Thrower/p14109.html 

The Toro is a lightweight smaller model for maneuvering that uses a rubber auger to assist as a semi self-propelled unit. My thought was that the rubber augur might help avoid damaging or scratching the deck planking, especially if you don't get crazy with downward pressure on the deck planking. 

I've seen several YouTube videos of people using an older Toro model and others on decks. To me it seem like a no brainer that this would work fine, but thought I would ask for input from those of you with experience in deck snow removal. Your thoughts and recommendations are appreciated in advance.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The Toro will be fine for the use on the deck. you just have to decide how close to the deck boards you want to get BUT in saying that leaving snow on the deck boards will make it harder to clear quickly as it will bounce a little.

If you buy some fluid film for the snow thrower it will throw the snow much farther and more quickly for you.

I always brought the snow pup in to keep it warm after using it so it would start quickly after I put fuel in it.

My snow pups use 2 cycle engines. I am unsure if you can use 10 weight oil in the pup rather than 10-30 weight if you buy it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You do know TORO makes a electric 15 or 18 inch blower for that app. or you could go the leaf blower route also.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *You do know TORO makes a electric 15 or 18 inch blower for that app. or you could go the leaf blower route also.k:k:k:k:k:*


HAY MAN!! thought i was the only one clearing a deck with a back pack blower? 
really i'm thinking the same for deeper snows now, a small light electric or 2 stroke 1 stage blower for a 12x 24 foot deck beats finishing off whats left of this 70 year old back


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

87 powershift said:


> HAY MAN!! thought i was the only one clearing a deck with a back pack blower?
> really i'm thinking the same for deeper snows now, a small light electric or 2 stroke 1 stage blower for a 12x 24 foot deck beats finishing off whats left of this 70 year old back


 sometimes i use my Electric leaf blower on mine.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

leonz said:


> If you buy some fluid film for the snow thrower it will throw the snow much farther and more quickly for you.


Thank you for your reply. Hm...I've never used fluid in a snow blower. Is that what it's called? Is there a brand name or just fluid film?


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *You do know TORO makes a electric 15 or 18 inch blower for that app. or you could go the leaf blower route also.k:k:k:k:k:*


 
Yeah, I was also considering an electric, but then you have the power cord dragging around with you. Also felt a gas model would provide more power overall and do a better job. I have a back pack leaf blower I was thinking of giving a try this season. Thank you for your input.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> sometimes i use my Electric leaf blower on mine.



How effective is the leaf blower with 12" of fresh snow? How well does the blower work if the snow is wet?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

*deck ala snow thrower*



rfw1953 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Hm...I've never used fluid in a snow blower. Is that what it's called? Is there a brand name or just fluid film?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Fluid Film" is the brand name of the product and it comes in gray spray cans and in larger quantities that you can brush on or spray inn a fifty fifty mix with warm tap water. 

Once you start using Fluid Film on all the parts on the snow pup exposed to snow you will be very very surprised and you will not have to drag out the serial numbered can of certified whoop ass :signlol: to clean off the deck.
It will work for the electric single stage toro too.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Wont work well unless you have a much bigger blower like the little giant 3 wheel motorised wheel blower. one of the gas pups should be fine as long as you keep it covered or inside out of the weather with the fuel tank empty.


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Grab yourself an electric broom/electric snowshovel:


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

jrcjr said:


> Grab yourself an electric broom/electric snowshovel:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILiEXAf3Ng


 
Yeah, I've been looking at this with mixed feelings. Here in Crested Butte, we get a good bit of snow. Add to this some roof shed, and on a big snow day, you could have 2' on the deck, but 2' is an exception for sure. I'm leaning towards the Toro 1800 Power Curve. I called Toro to get their input. The rep said the 1800 and the electric broom would be good on the deck and less likely to damage the deck when clearing. I think the 1800 model would have a bit of a struggle on a 2' day, but would probably do better than the snow broom model. 


Thank you for your input and response. 


https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/1800-power-curve-38381


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

*Deck snow blower*

I have been using my 1983 Toro Gas Power Shovel on my deck. It is a shame they discontinued these after only three years.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

A single stage will have both its scraper blade and paddles scraping all over your deck. I be using a 2 stage equipped with plastic skids and scraper bar raised up from your trex. whats left I'd hand push with a plastic shovel


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

cdestuck said:


> A single stage will have both its scraper blade and paddles scraping all over your deck.


 
Yeah, this is what I'm concerned about. Getting any two stage up on the deck just won't work, even though it's ground level, I would still have to use a ramp or run the risks of the tracks eating up the deck without a ramp. The deck is about 15" off the ground to get up to deck level, and the new deck has side railings & gates, whereas the old deck didn't. I ate up the old deck with the Honda in several places last season. I guess this was my trail and error period before adding the new deck. In the end, I hear both pros and cons on the single stage electrics and gas for deck use.... At this point, I think I may just keep shoveling. Argh! lain:Oh the dilemma! Thanks though for your suggestions.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

*Update*

After extensive research on this topic, and all SB and deck planking manufactures advising against using a SB on a deck, I had decided against purchasing a smaller electric or gas SB w/hard rubber/plastic augers. 

Well, over the Christmas break, we got about 15" of fresh snow that made for a beautiful White Christmas, but then I was faced with shoveling all that snow off the deck. :crying:

After about 30 minutes I had enough with the snow shovel...So, I decided to get the Honda out and go for it. Keep in mind, I learned many good lessons from chewing up the old deck last winter. This season, I was much more careful because my wife would have killed me had I damaged the new deck with Trex deck planking. 

I raised the SB bucket to about an inch higher than the snow, and it worked perfectly. No gouges/scratches in the planking. I was able to get the bulk of the snow off the deck with the Honda. Then I came back with a plastic scoop shovel and pushed the remaining snow off the deck. I didn't have to purchase another smaller SB after all, but words to the wise...Be careful if you decide to use a SB on a deck, especially if the deck is new and damage is a concern. You can use even a stage two 32" SB, but you really need to go easy and watch the bucket level so as to not scratch the deck planking. I figure this cut my time down to about an hour total vs. the estimated 3-4 hours it would have taken me to shovel the deck. :grin:


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

It works OK with fluffy snow up to a certain point2-3cms. but wet snow my sthl blower dosen't do much for it but pack it down..


rfw1953 said:


> How effective is the leaf blower with 12" of fresh snow? How well does the blower work if the snow is wet?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a toro powerlite, super light, love it.

I also use my redmax ebz8500 a lot.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

leonz said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Fluid Film" is the brand name of the product and it comes in gray spray cans and in larger quantities that you can brush on or spray inn a fifty fifty mix with warm tap water.
> 
> ...


Is this the Fluid Film to use?


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I can't imagine the plastic scraper bar or rubber paddles would ruin a deck and a single stage gas or electric would be a lot more maneuverable. If you wanted you could put some type of plastic shoes on a single stage so the paddles and scraper don't even touch the deck, but then some of the snow would shoot out underneath and towards your feet.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

I've used my Toro CCR1000 for years on my pressure treated wood deck, no damage what so ever. Small 3HP 2 cycle engine, lightweight, easy to get up 4 steps to deck. Have done 10-12" of snow once in a while, easily does 8-10". Only thing I "shovel" now is my steps, 3 in the front, 4 in the back.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

That's it Tom.



TomHodge said:


> Is this the Fluid Film to use?


----------



## fdboucher (Dec 5, 2020)

rfw1953 said:


> *Update*
> I raised the SB bucket to about an inch higher than the snow, and it worked perfectly. No gouges/scratches in the planking. I was able to get the bulk of the snow off the deck with the Honda. Then I came back with a plastic scoop shovel and pushed the remaining snow off the deck. I didn't have to purchase another smaller SB after all, but words to the wise...Be careful if you decide to use a SB on a deck, especially if the deck is new and damage is a concern. You can use even a stage two 32" SB, but you really need to go easy and watch the bucket level so as to not scratch the deck planking. I figure this cut my time down to about an hour total vs. the estimated 3-4 hours it would have taken me to shovel the deck. 😁


THank you so much for the very useful information!
François from Les Éboulements, QC, "Where Snow Abounds!"


----------

